# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Prejardhja e fjales "Perendi"

## Milkway

Nga rrjedh fjala Perendi ? 

A eshte shqiptare , apo e huazuar ?

----------


## xfiles

Eshte e paster Shqipe pa hile.
Mendoj se rrjedh nga fjala Perendim, dhe nuk ka pse te na habise perderisa eshte vendi ku "fle" Dielli, ose nje gjendje e Diellit.
Pra me siguri buron si nje atribut i Diellit dhe me vone eshte adoptuar per tu perdorur si nje prej shume Zotave.

Tani pyetja lind, po Perendim nga e ka rrenjen? Ne fakt rrenja e Perendim eshte vete Perendi sepse ajo "m" ne fund me duket me teper shtese gramatikore.

Peren-di, ktu me siguri ajo Di eshte dielli, 
tani mbetet te zbulojme ca eshte "Peren"

----------


## ajzberg

Ne fakt duhet te ishte PERENDIU pasi behet fjale per diellin, gjinia mashkullore.

----------


## bindi

Xfiles e ka spjeguar mire...,emertimi i fjales perendi eshte 100 % shqip...

----------


## davidd

> Peren-di, ktu me siguri ajo Di eshte dielli, 
> "


c'hyn dielli ketu?

----------


## Milkway

> Eshte e paster Shqipe pa hile.
> Mendoj se rrjedh nga fjala Perendim, dhe nuk ka pse te na habise perderisa eshte vendi ku "fle" Dielli, ose nje gjendje e Diellit.
> Pra me siguri buron si nje atribut i Diellit dhe me vone eshte adoptuar per tu perdorur si nje prej shume Zotave.
> 
> Tani pyetja lind, po Perendim nga e ka rrenjen? Ne fakt rrenja e Perendim eshte vete Perendi sepse ajo "m" ne fund me duket me teper shtese gramatikore.
> 
> Peren-di, ktu me siguri ajo Di eshte dielli, 
> tani mbetet te zbulojme ca eshte "Peren"


Flm xfiles sepse jam munduar tja gjej kuptimin kesaj fjale por skam mundur . 

Qe eshte rreth Diellit me ka marr mendja por nuk isha shume i sigurte .



> c'hyn dielli ketu?


Perendia e te pareve tane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## javan

> Eshte e paster Shqipe pa hile.
> Mendoj se rrjedh nga fjala Perendim, dhe nuk ka pse te na habise perderisa eshte vendi ku "fle" Dielli, ose nje gjendje e Diellit.
> Pra me siguri buron si nje atribut i Diellit dhe me vone eshte adoptuar per tu perdorur si nje prej shume Zotave.
> 
> Tani pyetja lind, po Perendim nga e ka rrenjen? Ne fakt rrenja e Perendim eshte vete Perendi sepse ajo "m" ne fund me duket me teper shtese gramatikore.
> 
> Peren-di, ktu me siguri ajo Di eshte dielli, 
> tani mbetet te zbulojme ca eshte "Peren"


Per-Anni - e pervitshme, e perseritshme pafundesisht, rrjedhimisht ....e perjetshme.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Eshte e paster Shqipe pa hile.
> Mendoj se rrjedh nga fjala Perendim, dhe nuk ka pse te na habise perderisa eshte vendi ku "fle" Dielli, ose nje gjendje e Diellit.
> Pra me siguri buron si nje atribut i Diellit dhe me vone eshte adoptuar per tu perdorur si nje prej shume Zotave.
> 
> Tani pyetja lind, po Perendim nga e ka rrenjen? Ne fakt rrenja e Perendim eshte vete Perendi sepse ajo "m" ne fund me duket me teper shtese gramatikore.
> 
> Peren-di, ktu me siguri ajo Di eshte dielli, 
> tani mbetet te zbulojme ca eshte "Peren"


Nëse më lejohet një përpjekje  :buzeqeshje: 
I hodha një sy temave tek arkeologji/antropologji, saktësisht temës : "Çfarë gjuhe fliste Homeri" dhe "Thoti fliste Shqip", në lidhje me kuptimin e ca gërmave dhe fjalëve.

Pra nëse marrim të zbërthejmë PERENDIA : unë kam ngecë vetëm tek dy germat e para, sepse në vazhdim:
PERENDIA
PE ?
    RE(A) Perëndesha e Reve
        N - (N=NU= Në Ujë) Materia parë, uji për të gjithë krijesat, Zoti i përhapjes së Dashurisë
          DI që thua ti Dielli
               A=ATË= Fillimi i gjithçkaje

Nuk të tingëllon gjë me elementë si : ajri, uji, zjarri ? Por më mungon  Toka ... :-)

Mirë jam me fantazi kshu ? :P

----------


## Station

Fjala *"Perëndi"* rrjedh nga emri i fshatit *"Perondi"*  :ngerdheshje: 

Je dakort Ti Yes* me këtë zbulim që kam bërë ? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Station, kot nuk thua Peroni lol

-----------------------
Në lidhje me PE që thashë kam ngecur këtu, mund të jetë edhe kjo :

*P*- • Thoti hieroglifin quaiti PLIS, që në shqipen do të thotë: tullë copë e madhe *dheu* që ngre pllugu kur çan tokën....Në shqipen mori formën P.
*E* = e • M = më = meme (Era e mban ate ne stomakun e saj. Toka eshte ushqyesi i saj dhe depozita e saj)

Dmth më dolën edhe elementët e tjerë : Toka dhe Era

----------


## DYDRINAS

U luajt para disa ditesh ndeshja e futbollit ndermjet Otelu Galati dhe FC Basel dhe nder te tjera ishte nje futbollist serb me mbiemrin Perendija. Ne fillim mendova se ishte rumun, mirepo ne website pashe se ai ishte serb qe luante per Otelul.

http://www.otelul-galati.ro/echipa

P.sh. në folmen gegë thuhet "*Perënia*". 

Ne themi gjithashtu dhe perëndimi i Diellit. 

Po fjala "*Perandor*" a ka lidhet me "Perëndinë"?.

----------


## symphony

Perëndia, Pe-rën-dia

Pe -pash
rën - rënie
dia - Dias - Dielli

Nga këtu nxjerrim fjalinë kuptimplote:

*Pash rënien e diellit* (d.m.th. rënia, perëndimi i diellit).

----------


## medaur

Une mendoj se eshte fjale romake,ndoshta latinishte vulgare dicka e lidhur me pere+deus= zot,ati zot, por ndoshta gabohem.Ndoshta edhe nga fjala Perandor pasi ne ate kohe perandoret adhuroheshin si zota dhe kishin kultin e tyre

----------


## DYDRINAS

"*Ra*" e egjiptianëve të vjetër ishte Dielli.

----------


## Maqellarjot

Me ka shkuar edhe mua ne mendje Etimologjia e fjales PERENDI. Per mendimin time disa fjale edhe pse ne siperfaqe duken  te lehta  te zberthehen, nuk eshte gjithmone kollaj sepse duhet te "kesh" pak njohuri te pergjithshme mbi Evoluimin e gjuheve dhe pak Fantazi qe te besh nje Zberthim te "besueshem".  Megjitheate une besoj se Perendia e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja dhe perbehet nga dy fjale.  Mund te jem plotesisht gabim, por besoj se "spekulimi" im qendron ne nje fare llogjike.

*L. parentem* (nom. parens) "father or mother, ancestor,"

Ne anglishte Prinder=Parent.

Fjala Latine Parentem=Parent, besoj se ka rrenjen tek fjala shqipe "Prin": Me Pri udhen, te udheheqesh, pra dhe fjala Prinder, ata qe prin Udhen, qe  udhezojn kujdesen per femijet.  Te Paret=Paraardhesit(tane prinderit).

Pra fjala Perendi= Prin+Di=Perendi/a.  Ajo qe *Din* gjithcka dhe na *Prin* "Ne" (Njerezimin) ne jeten e perditshme dhe ne udhen e "Drejt"!  Me sa di une Nocioni "Perendi" egziston vetem ne gjuhen Shqipe!

Xfiles: me ka shkuar edhe mua menja per Perendimin e Djellit, Por duket pak is shume "kollaj", sa per fjalen Perendim, besojse ka te bej me Fjalen Gege Me "Ran", Te biesh, Pra Renia=Perendimi i Djellit.  Sikurse edhe fjala Diell qe nenkupton "Daljen"=Dil.  Ne Gegnishten e vjeter, bile edhe sote Diellit i Drejtohen me formen Dilli.  Qe nenkupton Doli Drita, ose Ai qe ben Driten, dhe si rrejdhoj po te ndjekim kete lloj llogjike dalin fjalet *Lindja* dhe *Perendim*.  Lindja=Dalja=Dilli=Dielli: Perendimi=Ra/n=Renia e diellit!

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Po fjala "*Perandor*" a ka lidhet me "Perëndinë"?.



Fjala Perandor ka Zanafillen tek fjala Perandori.  Perandor eshte i Pari, ai qe Prin=udheheq Perandorine.

O.Fr. empire "rule, authority, kingdom, imperial rule," from L. imperium "rule, command," from imperare "to command,"


L. imperiatorem (nom. imperiator) "commander, emperor," from pp. stem of imperare "to command"


*Imperare*=Prin=Udheheq=Komandon.

Ne sistemin e Perandorise, Perandori eshte I plotefuqishem, keshtu qe mund te lidhet me fjalen Perendi.

----------


## Prudence

> Perëndia, Pe-rën-dia
> 
> Pe -pash
> rën - rënie
> dia - Dias - Dielli
> 
> Nga këtu nxjerrim fjalinë kuptimplote:
> 
> *Pash rënien e diellit* (d.m.th. rënia, perëndimi i diellit).


Ky shpjegim duket shume i qarte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

Pak sqarim mbi pjesën përbërëse të fjalisë - *Di*.

Di - dije (di, njoh, dija-  ndriçim i mendjes, dritë për mendjen).
(Di -) i dritës është Dielli, që është gjithashtu edhe perëndia e parë e njeriut që nga popujt Maja e deri tek Evropianët.
E përforcojmë me ndihmën e gjuhës shqipe; në fjalorin e Kristoforidhit këtë fjalë e gjejmë si Dill si dhe analiza e fundit Diaw. Duke patur parasysh fjalët shqipe me rrënjën Di, të përmendim ditën e parë të javës që në greqishten e re është 'qiriaqi' që domethënë dita e zotit (perëndisë), ndërsa në shqip e Diel (dita e diellit), poashtu edhe në gjuhët e huaja sontag - dita e diellit (gjermanisht), sunday - dita e diellit (anglisht), e kështu me radhë.

----------


## Rina_87

*Pashe renien e diellit,* edhe une mendoj qe Perendi duhet te jete fjale tipike shqipe dhe sqarimi i Sinfonise po me duket interesant, se edhe mua me ka shkuar ne mendje me heret qe fjala Perendi edhe e nderlidhur me fjalen Perendim - _te diellit ne kete rast._

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Pak sqarim mbi pjesën përbërëse të fjalisë - *Di*.
> 
> Di - dije (di, njoh, dija-  ndriçim i mendjes, dritë për mendjen).
> (Di -) i dritës është Dielli, që është gjithashtu edhe perëndia e parë e njeriut që nga popujt Maja e deri tek Evropianët.
> E përforcojmë me ndihmën e gjuhës shqipe; në fjalorin e Kristoforidhit këtë fjalë e gjejmë si Dill si dhe analiza e fundit Diaw. Duke patur parasysh fjalët shqipe me rrënjën Di, të përmendim ditën e parë të javës që në greqishten e re është 'qiriaqi' që domethënë dita e zotit (perëndisë), ndërsa në shqip e Diel (dita e diellit), poashtu edhe në gjuhët e huaja sontag - dita e diellit (gjermanisht), sunday - dita e diellit (anglisht), e kështu me radhë.


Pershendetje  Sinfoni...Me behet qejfi qe te shikoj ne tema te tilla :buzeqeshje: 

jam plotesisht dakort me sqarimin mbi fjalen "Di"

doja te shtoja dicka me teper rreth fjales "Di".  Ketu mund te perfshim edhe fjalen "Idea" qe sipas disa Etimologeve mendohet te ket rrenjet tek *Weid,qe ne gjuhen hipoteze PIE-ne do te thote te shikosh, po te lexosh kete fjal nga e djathta ne te majt del Diew, eshte shume e perafert me fjalen Dieu, qe dikur nenkuptonte Zotin.  Pra Fjala Di, Diell, Dituri, Ide, Ndricim duket se vertiten perreth konceptit te Zotit.  Dikur Zoti dhe qendra e "botes" ka qene Dielli.  Esthe per tu habitur se sa rrjedhe kane keto koncepte ne gjuhen Shqipe.


P.S Persa i perket lidhjes midis Perendis dhe Perendimit, edhe pse ne siperaqe jane pothuajse identike, nuk besoj se jane e njejta gje, mund te ken si te perbashken fjalen "Di"dhe si rrjedhoj Diten pra Renia e Dites, apo Diellit.  Megjithese fjala Dita me duket pak si fjale e evoluar me moderne.  Si per shembull Fjala Sonte vjen nga fjale me e vjeter *Sonate*, qe eshte e berbere nga dy fjale *Sote* dhe *Nate*, qe nen kuptone Sot gjate Nates=*Sonte.* Pa ditur se si jane perdorur keto fjale ne nje shqipe te lashte eshte veshtire te jesh i 'sigurt'.

----------

